# المجموعة الاولى من كتب الهندسة (جريان الموائع)



## احمدالربيعي (14 مارس 2011)

هذه مجموعة من كتب الجريان لمختلف الموائع ضمن سلسلة من المصادر التي سوف يتم نشرها انشاء الله 
راجين منكم الدعاء​
Fluid Mechanics: An Introduction to the Theory of Fluid Flows 
Publisher: Springer | Pages: 724 | 2008-10 | ISBN: 3540713425 | PDF | 12 MB​
Fluid mechanics is a field that spreads widely and to all fields of engineering, science and medicine. The book takes this into account and provides a sound basis.

This is a modern book on fluid mechanics that is written in a way needed these days to teach the subject to students in engineering and science at higher educational institutes. The book is well structured for this purpose and is arranged in a logical teaching sequence of chapters. It is starting with an introductory chapter that contains also the summary of the history of fluid mechanics. In two chapters the basic knowledge in mathematics and physics is summarized to provide the background information needed by the students to enter the fluid mechanics. Kinematics of fluid motion is briefly described followed by the complete derivations of the differential form of the continuity and momentum equations, as well as the mechanical and thermal form of the energy equation. Subjects like hydrostatics, similarity theory, potential flows, gas dynamics etc. are treated in an introductory way to lead the students into fluid mechanics. The t_ij terms are introduced to describe the molecular momentum transport and their complete derivation is given by looking at the basis of molecular motions like that in an ideal gas. Subjects like one-dimensional viscous flows, stationary and in stationary, are treated to give the students an introduction into laminar flows. Wave motions in fluids, low Reynolds number flows, high Reynolds number flows and flows with heat transfer are treated to permit the students to get introductory treatments of important parts of fluid mechanics. Introductions are also provided into numerical computations of flows, into turbulence, as well as into measuring techniques as applied in fluid mechanics. In this way, the entire theory and practise of fluid mechanics is treated in the book, providing the student with information needed for more advanced books in specialized subjects of fluid flow treatments.

http://extabit.com/file/28xk951oi47oj​http://uploading.com/files/4547179c/3540713425.rar​ 

Jianzhong Xu, Yulin Wu, Yangjun Zhang, Junyue Zhang, "Fluid Machinery and Fluid Mechanics: 4th International Symposium" 
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 3540897488 | 500 pages | PDF | 33,7 MB 

"Fluid Machinery and Fluid Mechanics: 4th International Symposium (4th ISFMFE)" is the proceedings of 4th International Symposium on Fluid Machinery and Fluid Engineering, held in Beijing November 24-27, 2008. It contains 69 highly informative technical papers presented at the Mei Lecture session and the technical sessions of the symposium. The Chinese Society of Engineering Thermophysics (CSET) organized the First, the Second and the Third International Symposium on Fluid Machinery and Fluid Engineering (1996, 2000 and 2004). The purpose of the 4th Symposium is to provide a common forum for exchange of scientific and technical information worldwide on fluid machinery and fluid engineering for scientists and engineers. The main subject of this symposium is "Fluid Machinery for Energy Conservation". The "Mei Lecture" reports on the most recent developments of fluid machinery in commemoration of the late professor Mei Zuyan.

The book is intended for researchers and engineers in fluid machinery and fluid engineering.

Jianzhong Xu is a professor at the Chinese Society of Engineering Thermophysics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing.

*******s
Invited Mei Lecture session.- Session A: General theory of fluid machinery.- Session B: Numerical simulation of flows in fluid machinery.- Session C: Flow measurement in fluid machinery.- Session D: Pumps and Pumping System.- Session E: Compressors and Fans.- Session F: Turbocharge.- Session G: Cavitation and multiphase flows.- Session H: Turbines.- Session I: Jet and Duct Flow.- Session J: Dynamic analysis in fluid machinery.- Session K: Sealing in fluid machinery.- Session L: Fluid machinery system. 
Download​http://uploading.com/files/872b3fa6/3540897488FluidMachinery.rar​http://turbobit.net/gihwd5fr1fus.html​http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12535283/3540897488FluidMachinery.rar​​Jianzhong Xu, Yulin Wu, Yangjun Zhang, Junyue Zhang, "Fluid Machinery and Fluid Mechanics: 4th International Symposium" 
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 3540897488 | 500 pages | PDF | 33,7 MB​


"Fluid Machinery and Fluid Mechanics: 4th International Symposium (4th ISFMFE)" is the proceedings of 4th International Symposium on Fluid Machinery and Fluid Engineering, held in Beijing November 24-27, 2008. It contains 69 highly informative technical papers presented at the Mei Lecture session and the technical sessions of the symposium. The Chinese Society of Engineering Thermophysics (CSET) organized the First, the Second and the Third International Symposium on Fluid Machinery and Fluid Engineering (1996, 2000 and 2004). The purpose of the 4th Symposium is to provide a common forum for exchange of scientific and technical information worldwide on fluid machinery and fluid engineering for scientists and engineers. The main subject of this symposium is "Fluid Machinery for Energy Conservation". The "Mei Lecture" reports on the most recent developments of fluid machinery in commemoration of the late professor Mei Zuyan.

The book is intended for researchers and engineers in fluid machinery and fluid engineering.

Jianzhong Xu is a professor at the Chinese Society of Engineering Thermophysics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing.

*******s
Invited Mei Lecture session.- Session A: General theory of fluid machinery.- Session B: Numerical simulation of flows in fluid machinery.- Session C: Flow measurement in fluid machinery.- Session D: Pumps and Pumping System.- Session E: Compressors and Fans.- Session F: Turbocharge.- Session G: Cavitation and multiphase flows.- Session H: Turbines.- Session I: Jet and Duct Flow.- Session J: Dynamic analysis in fluid machinery.- Session K: Sealing in fluid machinery.- Session L: Fluid machinery system.​http://www.duckload.com/download/1512608/3540897488.rar​http://www.filesonic.com/file/43747519/3540897488.rar​​Viscous Fluid Flow 
Publisher: CRC | Pages: 440 | 1999-11-24 | ISBN 0849316065 | PDF | 3 MB​
With the appearance and fast evolution of high performance materials, mechanical, chemical and process engineers cannot perform effectively without fluid processing knowledge. The purpose of this book is to explore the systematic application of basic engineering principles to fluid flows that may occur in fluid processing and related activities. In Viscous Fluid Flow, the authors develop and rationalize the mathematics behind the study of fluid mechanics and examine the flows of Newtonian fluids. Although the material deals with Newtonian fluids, the concepts can be easily generalized to non-Newtonian fluid mechanics. The book contains many examples. Each chapter is accompanied by problems where the chapter theory can be applied to produce characteristic results. Fluid mechanics is a fundamental and essential element of advanced research, even for those working in different areas, because the principles, the equations, the analytical, computational and experimental means, and the purpose are common.​http://uploading.com/files/4I3Q87W0/0849316065.rar.html​​H. Yamaguchi, "Engineering Fluid Mechanics (Fluid Mechanics and Its Applications)"
Springer; 1 edition (April 16, 2008) | English | 1402067410 | 573 pages | PDF | 12.27 MB

This book is intended to serve as a unique and comprehensive textbook for scientists and engineers as well as advanced students in thermo-fluid courses. It provides an intensive monograph essential for understanding dynamics of ideal fluid, Newtonian fluid, non-Newtonian fluid and magnetic fluid. These distinct, yet intertwined subjects are addressed in an integrated manner. It starts with coherent treatment of fundamental continuum mechanics, with an emphasis on the intrinsic angular momentum, by which the concepts of ferrohydrodynamics are progressively built up, and serve as a foundation for later development. Flows of ideal and Newtonian fluids are followed by a detailed presentation of basic continuum equations for applications of fluid engineering, which cover the design and operations of various turbomachines, heat exchangers and flow elements. The study of the deformation and flow of matter, namely rheology, is discussed primarily with regard to the stresses generated during the flow of complex materials, which are represented by viscoelastic fluids. Throughout the book, the first priority is to illustrate the utilization of constitutive equations (relations) in order to facilitate an understanding of the physical flow phenomena and mechanisms. Moreover, it enables readers to classify flows and specific engineering problems, which can then be identified and formulated. 

In order to make the book self-contained, many exercises and problems are provided for each chapter in addition to the numerous pedagogical aids that have been incorporated throughout. The intention is to facilitate the reader to compose their knowledge into a better understanding of both the theoretical and applicable aspects of fluid engineering. 


Links​http://depositfiles.com/files/pvd6l2oa7/1402067410.rar​http://sharingmatrix.com/file/11275561/1402067410.rar​​Elementary Fluid Mechanics 
Angell Press | November 4, 2008 | ISBN-10: 1443720534 | 372 pages | 12.6MB

ELEMENTARY FLUID MECHANICS BY JOHN K. VENNARD Assistant Professor of Fluid Mechanics New York University. PREFACE: Fluid mechanics is the study under all possible conditions of rest and motion. Its approaches analytical, rational, and mathematical rather than empirical it concerns itself with those basic principles which lead to the solution of numerous diversified problems, and it seeks results which are widely applicable to similar fluid situations and not limited to isolated special cases. Fluid mechanics recognizes no arbitrary boundaries between fields of engineering knowledge but attempts to solve all fluid problems, irrespective of their occurrence or of the characteristics of the fluids involved. 
Download links;​http://depositfiles.com/en/files/rnkm3igus?redirect​http://hotfile.com/dl/62954523/aaf3c4d/elementaryfluidm032659mbp.pdf.html​http://www.keepfile.com/lleed36w2ohw/elementaryfluidm032659mbp.pdf​​​Supercritical Fluid Extraction: Principles and Practice (Butterworth-Heinemann Series in Chemical Engineering): Mark A. McHugh Val J. Krukonis 
Butterworth-Heinemann | ISBN: 0750692448 | January 1994 | PDF (OCR) | 608 pages | 27.15 Mb​

Supercritical Fluid Extraction is a technique in which CO2 is used under extremely high pressure to separate solution (e.g., removing caffeine from coffee). Separations is basic to all process industries and supercritical fluid extraction is a specific type which is receiving a high level of attention. The book will combine basic fundamentals with industrial applications. The second edition has been expanded and updated and includes new chapters on chromatography and food processing.

Table of *******s

1 Introduction 1
2 Historical Perspective 17
3 Phase Diagrams for Supercritical Fluid-Solute Mixtures 27
Phase Diagrams for Binary Mixtures 31
Solid-Supercritical Fluid Phase Diagrams 45
Polymer-Supercritical Fluid Phase Diagrams 61
Phase Diagrams for Ternary Mixtures 71
4 Experimental Techniques in High-Pressure Studies 85
Dynamic Methods for Measuring Solubilities in Supercritical Fluids 85
Static Methods for Measuring Solubilities in Supercritical Fluids 91
Methods for Determining Phase Border Curves 94
5 Thermodynamic Modeling of Supercritical Fluid-Solute Phase Behavior 99
Intermolecular Forces 99
Solubility Parameters 105
Vapor-Liquid Calculations 110
Liquid-Liquid-Vapor Calculations 114
Polymer-Supercritical Fluid Calculations 120
Solid-Supercritical Fluid Calculations 127
6 Process Operations 135
7 Early Industrial Applications 145
Propane Deasphalting 145
Solexol Process 150
ROSE Process 153
8 Supercritical Fluid Process Development Studies 157
Activated Carbon Regeneration 158
Separation of Organic-Water Solutions 170
Breaking an Azeotrope 182
9 Polymers and Monomers Processing 189
High-Pressure Polyethylene Polymerization 189
Polymer Fractionation Processes 192
Polyethylene Fractionation 198
Fractionation of Ethylene-Based Copolymers 205
Polysiloxane and Polysiloxane/PMMA Copolymer Fractionation 217
Fractionation of Polymer Binders for Solid Propellants 250
Oligomer Extraction from Polymers 257
Supercritical Fluid Chromatography Analysis of Polystyrene 258
Polymer Fiber Spinning 260
Fractionation of Various Polymers 262
Polymer-Organic Solvent Phase Separation 280
Monomer Purification 285
10 Processing Pharmaceuticals, Natural Products, Specialty Chemicals, and Waste Streams 293
Coffee Decaffeination 294
Edible Oils Extraction 299
Extraction of Chemotherapeutic Agents 304
Isomer Separations 307
Treatment of Waste Streams 309
11 Chemical Reactions in Supercritical Fluids 311
Enzyme Reactions 311
High-Temperature Reactions 321
Heterogeneous Catalysis 322
Viscosity Effects 325
Reaction/Separation Schemes 326
Enhanced Reaction Rates and Selectivities 328
12 Special Applications 333
Supercritical Fluid Nucleation 333
GAS Antisolvent Recrystallization 342
Swelling of Polymers 357
Formation of Porous Polymers 360
13 Epilogue 367
References 373
Appendix A. Patent Reviews 395
1 The Zosel Patent 397
2 Petroleum and other Fossil Fuels Separations 399
3 Coffee Decaffeination 417
4 Extraction of other Vegetable and Animal Materials 427
5 Polymers Processing 441
6 Separation of Organic-Water Solutions 444
7 Materials Processing 449
8 Miscellaneous 453
Appendix B. Calculating Binary, Vapor-Liquid Equilibria using the Peng-Robinson Equation of State 463
Calculating Ternary, Vapor-Liquid Equilibria using the Peng-Robinson Equation of State 470
Calculating Ternary, Vapor-Liquid-Liquid Equilibria using the Peng-Robinson Equation of State 478
Calculating Binary, Solid-SCF or Solid-Liquid-Gas Equilibria using the Peng-Robinson Equation of State 487
Calculating Binary, Vapor-Liquid Equilibria using the Sanchez-Lacombe Equation of State 492
Calculating Polymer-Solvent-Solvent, Vapor-Liquid Equilibria using the Sanchez-Lacombe Equation of State 497
Calculating Polymer-Solvent-Solvent, Vapor-Liquid-Liquid Equilibria using the Sanchez-Lacombe Equation of State 500
Index 503​​http://www.uploading.com/files/6GDEPEX7/0750692448.7z.html​http://rapidshare.com/files/232179595/0750692448.7z​​Introduction to Fluid Mechanics 
Publisher: Oxford University Press, USA | 2004-12-09 | Pages:1056 | ISBN: 0195154517 | PDF | 20,1 MB​
Introduction to Fluid Mechanics provides a balanced and uniquely visual treatment of the tools used in solving modern fluid mechanics problems. Presenting an image-intensive approach to fluid dynamics through classic kinematic concepts, the book demonstrates the importance of flow visualization in a framework of modern experimental techniques and flow simulation. Detailed photographs and diagrams of fluid motions and phenomena throughout the text help students to see and understand why equations change drastically for different types of flows. Output illustrations from CFD (computational fluid dynamics) programs illustrate the possibilities of flow behavior, enabling students to concentrate on ideas instead of mathematics. The book also provides the means to solve interesting problems early in the course by presenting case studies at the beginning of the text. These cases are revisited later to reinforce empirical rules and help explain advanced methods of analyzing a flow.​​​http://depositfiles.com/files/17jq2lrid​http://turbobit.net/q12ohbw6x036.html​http://www.filesonic.com/file/20466299/Shaughnessy%20-%20Introduction%20to%20Fluid%20Mechanics%20(Oxford,%202005).pdf​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذه المجموعة المفيدة ......


----------

